# JDRF: Spin to Cure Diabetes



## JDRF Volunteer (Feb 26, 2013)

We are hosting the ultimate Spin challenge on Friday 17 May 2013 (Royal Exchange, London) to raise money and awareness for JDRF and we would love for you to join us.  All you have to do is to get a team of five riders, who will each spin for 8 minutes in a relay to see which team can travel the furthest distance in 40 minutes.
The Spin to Cure Diabetes event is lots of fun and really competitive.  There are prizes for the King and Queen of the spin, fastest team, and team which raises the most money.  We ask that all teams raise a minimum of ?500 (?100 per person). 

We have already confirmed 15 teams from various companies, so please don’t wait to sign up as places are limited.

• Last year there were 34 teams of 5 raising over ?41,000
• Spin using Watt bikes 
• Free physio sessions throughout the day  
• Everyone gets a goody bag and a JDRF t-shirt

Timings: 11:30-12:30, 12:30-13:30, 13:30-14:30

To find out full details about the event please visit our website at www.spintocurediabetes.org.uk 
If you require additional information or have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact Hannah Roberts on 020 7713 2030 or hroberts@jdrf.org.uk.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2013)

Realy Good Luck with this event, sounds ex


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 1, 2013)

I love spinning!

Sounds a really good idea


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2013)

I get emails from JDRF & they have some good events on


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 2, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I get emails from JDRF & they have some good events on



Will have to look when I'm next on the comp


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2013)

They have an office on Rounhay road Leeds (have been to it)


----------



## irfanali (Mar 4, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> They have an office on Rounhay road Leeds (have been to it)



I wasn't aware of that

Thanks


----------

